# Centralita con PC



## luchop (Sep 10, 2007)

Deseo realizar un centralita gobernada por un computador y la conmutacion de lineas internas con un circuito externo. 

Solo soy aficionado a la electronica, pero por el lado de la computadora no tengo problemas y pienso que podria realizar todo el software que sea necesario.

Quisiera la colaboracion de alguien conocedor de electronica para elaborar cooperativamente este proyecto.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 16, 2007)

disculpa de que tipo de centralita hablas ??? podrias especificarnos un poco mas ??

gracias


----------



## luchop (Sep 18, 2007)

Una centralita telefonica, con una linea externa, varias lineas internas, los circuitos de conmutacion y la PC que sera el cerebro que gobernara la conmutacion.


----------

